# 10/30/13 Bobcats @ Rockets



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

First game of the Dwight Howard era in Houston took place tonight!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great debut for Dwight.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star, the refs got the call right in this game:


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Jeremy Lin is doing everything he can to shoot his way back into the starting line-up. This team could be trouble if he really learned how to shoot.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

With Asik guarding Al Jefferson whenever he was in the game, Dwight was really freed up to gobble defensive rebounds. That line-up will be interesting to watch moving forward.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Howard at PF and Asik at C

Other teams just need to shut down their rebound.


----------

